# Need a name :)



## shaelyntaylor (Jul 21, 2010)

I am getting my baby girl hedgie in about two weeks!
And still haven't decided on a name...
Here are a few I really like...
Asteria: Goddess of the stars
Eos: Goddess of the dawn
Gaia: Earth mother Goddess
Iris: Goddess of Rainbows
Maia: Spring Goddess
Nyx: Goddess of night
Rhea: Earth Goddess...
Koko: Night
Calypso: a nymph from the Odyssey
So far I really like the name Nyx but I just can't decide and I would love some input!
As you can tell I would love her name to be Greek.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Greek names are nice.  i love mythology. as far as names go, i like Maia and especially Calypso.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Gaia is a strong name too.


----------



## shaelyntaylor (Jul 21, 2010)

I love mythology too I remember when I was in like 8th grade and we studied mythology studied non-stop!
I really like Calypso as well It's just so hard to choose!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

...Okay, I'm going to start out by saying I love you. :lol: I absolutely love Greek mythology and mythological names for animals.  I think out of the names you listed, my favorites would be Asteria and Gaia. Nyx would be an adorable name for a hedgie as well!


----------



## shaelyntaylor (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for the input!!! 
And Lilysmommy...
I love you!!
Go us and our mythological names!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Out of the names you gave I really like Asteria  Another cute name that I had considered was Ecco.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm biased towards Calypso. That was my adorable hamster several years back. She went by Caly for short.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay for mythology  I love them all, but for a hedgie, I'm leaning towards Maia, Nyx, or Rhea. Nyx is super adorable. Especially that meaning for a little girl hedgie- perfect!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Nyx or Calypso, definitely. By the way, I love you. <3


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

shaelyntaylor said:


> Koko: Night


I vote for Koko, but it really depends on her personality too.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

I say Nyx!


----------

